# Pike Island



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Was gonna hit the Dam this morning finally, but the river report showed it cresting over 20'. So I changed my mind...anyone go?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

May head Monday morning to pike island.been doin any good there?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Anybody go today?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Going today, Chuck (Xmas)...Be down there around 4, will report tomorrow since its a looooong trip for me, I plan on puttin my time in.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Gonna try later today hope to post results.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Sorry for the late feedback...fishing on Xmas night was a little slow, compared to the usual action down there. Between 2 of us we managed 9 sauger and 1 24" walleye. Caught the eye on a clown rogue, lost another at shore about the same size (of course net was in the truck), most of the sauger were caught on minnows still-fished on bottom. Water was muddy and high.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HEHEHEEEE! I whupped you guys!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Well fished pike island from about 3:00pm to 8:00pm we ended up with 4 keepers and 3 dinks didn't see a whole lot of fish being caught. Met eyechaser and had some good war stories but once the sun went down brrrrr. Couldn't keep the ice out of our eyelets we waited til the moon was up and the bite never did happen at least for us. Better luck next time...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lil goose said:


> Well fished pike island from about 3:00pm to 8:00pm we ended up with 4 keepers and 3 dinks didn't see a whole lot of fish being caught. Met eyechaser and had some good war stories but once the sun went down brrrrr. Couldn't keep the ice out of our eyelets we waited til the moon was up and the bite never did happen at least for us. Better luck next time...


LOL HA!!! You WHUPPED US!


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

1st post so bare with me....fish the dam today and caught 4 keeper sauger...lost a nice walleye trying to lug it up on the pier...all caught on minnie...


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

How was fishing at the dam like, such as water level, and current ?


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

water level was low...current wasn't strong at all and water was clear, barely any debree..thats the way i like it though, i know alot of guys like the water high and muddy but for me the lower the better for some reason...


----------

